# IGF-1 LR3 + Ipa + GRF-1-29 + PEG-MGF???



## tampajay70 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok so I have finally decided that I want to jump on the peptide bandwagon..I have lots of experience with AAS and am looking for detailed cycle information about these items.
  I would like to use all 4 of them in a cycle (unless anyone seems to think that it is not a great idea!!)  What I was looking for would be when to inject, how much of each and where to inject.
  I have done some research on these items and I feel that they would all work very well together.  Also if there is anything else that anyone can add that I may want to know before using these items, would be greatly appreciated IE: carb consumption before or after injecting, etc...)
  Am looking to get started ASAP so timely answers would be most appreciated.  Thanx!!


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 7, 2011)

Is there anyone that can answer??  Help is def needed..thanx


----------



## Ruturaj (Aug 7, 2011)

what is your goal
I think use IGF MGF combo
use IGF pre workout (Des would be better) 50mcg
PEG MGF after workout 3 times a week 200mcg


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanx Rut...I was looking for a bit more detail and how to cycle all 4 products as I am looking at possibly taking all items together..thanx again


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 8, 2011)

tampajay70 said:


> Ok so I have finally decided that I want to jump on the peptide bandwagon..I have lots of experience with AAS and am looking for detailed cycle information about these items.
> I would like to use all 4 of them in a cycle (unless anyone seems to think that it is not a great idea!!)  What I was looking for would be when to inject, how much of each and where to inject.
> I have done some research on these items and I feel that they would all work very well together.  Also if there is anything else that anyone can add that I may want to know before using these items, would be greatly appreciated IE: carb consumption before or after injecting, etc...)
> Am looking to get started ASAP so timely answers would be most appreciated.  Thanx!!



Common formula for GHRP/Ipamorelin is 1mcg per kg 

EX If you weigh 100kg take 100mcg each dosing of ipamorelin, do the same thing with the grf.

I usually dose my GHRP-2 3x a day and do a boom dose 1-2x a week.

I also take mine IM as it is supposed to be more effective than Sub Q.

Plus I take them for an injury so they are dosed near the injury which is my shoulder.

*Boom is just a double dose shot taken preworkout

If you are interested I know of a really good peptide forum pm me for details


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry man...can't PM yet..can you send the information here?


----------

